# Wood in Lake Creek



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Drove along the Lake Creek run this weekend; checked out Paralyzer and saw a log at river level spaning the chute at the bottom. There is also a river wide log just below the campground below Paralyzer. Neither of these logs looked like they're going to flush any time soon. The second is easily spoted from the river with enough time to eddy and portage along the road on river left, so long as the water does not get any higher. I didn't really look at much else, so don't assume it's clear!


----------

